# Return of deposite on temporary importation of vehicule



## Deendah (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola a todos;
We drive to México and pay the deposite to temporary import car (bring our car in for the 6 mos. stay) at the border=Pharr Tx. The Pharr crossing is new to us=have done it the last 3 yrs.= and each year we exited at Pharr. The first year los Aduanas told us that we had to re-cross at the same crossing we entered(seemed wrong BUT....) This year we plan to re-enter the States at Yuma/Nogales. We contacted the México consulate here in Canadá and they sent us to a Banjercito web site who didn't say 'yay or nay' to the question, just that we would get our money back. My question ¿have any of you folks re-crossed at different crossing than you enetered and got your 6 mo. temporary importation fee back?
Gracias de antamano
Daryl
P.D. My wife mentions that we pay cash and that might be the sticking point as a opposed to credit card payment¿?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Last year I entered through Nogales AZ and forgot to alert my CC company I would be using the card out of the country and it was denied, I paid the $400 deposit in cash.. Upon returning to the US I crossed at Agua Preita and had no problem at all getting my cash deposit back, took 10 min. Here is the email of Erik Fernandez, an employee of Banjercito who will answer promptly in English...hope this helps 

[email protected]


----------



## Deendah (Jun 22, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Last year I entered through Nogales AZ and forgot to alert my CC company I would be using the card out of the country and it was denied, I paid the $400 deposit in cash.. Upon returning to the US I crossed at Agua Preita and had no problem at all getting my cash deposit back, took 10 min. Here is the email of Erik Fernandez, an employee of Banjercito who will answer promptly in English...hope this helps
> 
> [email protected]


Señor;
Perfect! Thanks.
Daryl


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Deendah said:


> Hola a todos;
> We drive to México and pay the deposite to temporary import car (bring our car in for the 6 mos. stay) at the border=Pharr Tx. The Pharr crossing is new to us=have done it the last 3 yrs.= and each year we exited at Pharr. The first year los Aduanas told us that we had to re-cross at the same crossing we entered(seemed wrong BUT....) This year we plan to re-enter the States at Yuma/Nogales. We contacted the México consulate here in Canadá and they sent us to a Banjercito web site who didn't say 'yay or nay' to the question, just that we would get our money back. My question ¿have any of you folks re-crossed at different crossing than you enetered and got your 6 mo. temporary importation fee back?
> Gracias de antamano
> Daryl
> P.D. My wife mentions that we pay cash and that might be the sticking point as a opposed to credit card payment¿?


Hola Daryl. Guess you'll be leaving soon, eh? You'll recall that our car was stolen in Zihua in 2007. The following year, we drove down again in our "new" car, before we'd managed to obtain a cancellation of the temporary import permit for the car that was stolen. We crossed the 2nd year at Piedras Negras...and of course they wouldn't let me bring another car into Mexico, because their computer said I already had a car in Mexico (the stolen one) that had never "left". Fortunately, our cars are always registered in both our names....so the "work-around" was for my lovely wife to actually be the one who was importing the "new" car. Unfortunately, she didn't have a credit card in her name, but we were able to scrape-up the $300 US cash, and got into Mexico. We knew we would be returning to the USA at Nogales, and never expected to get our $300 deposit back.....but we did. Everything worked just fine.
Hope to see you both maybe around late October/1st week of November, if all goes well.


----------



## Deendah (Jun 22, 2012)

Good to hear from you and learn how you worked it out. We have a couple of stories on this subject which we'll exchange with you when we see you in Zihua. Good to know we shouldn't encounter a problem crossing at 2 different places. Have a safe trip down and looking forward to seeing you!


----------

